# Cazzeggiare



## Kaia

Ciao, esiste questa parola come sostantivo? Quale sarebbe il vero significato? E una parolacia per caso?
Grazie


----------



## TimeHP

_Cazzeggiare _è un verbo colloquiale (non proprio polite) usato per dire
diverse cose, tipo perdere tempo, fare scemenze inutili.
In Inglese potrebbe essere to foool araound. 
Il sostantivo 'cazzeggiata' non l'ho mai sentito.
Ciao


----------



## systema encephale

"Esistono" _cazzeggiare_ e _cazzeggio_ col significato che ha spiegato TimeHP, ma anche io _cazzeggiata_ non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## Kaia

TimeHP said:
			
		

> _Cazzeggiare _è un verbo colloquiale (non proprio polite) usato per dire
> diverse cose, tipo perdere tempo, fare scemenze inutili.
> In Inglese potrebbe essere to foool araound.
> Il sostantivo 'cazzeggiata' non l'ho mai sentito.
> Ciao


 
Allora, Time, sapevo che voleva dire "fool around"... dimmi per favore , che parola useresti come un sostantivo per questo verbo?


----------



## **ellie**

Cazzeggiare non può anche significare : TO CHILL OUT, TO HANG OUT ?? Comunque non credo proprio che esista il sostantivo di questo verbo, o se esiste non è proprio usato, puoi dire "una perdita di tempo" !


----------



## systema encephale

Bè... però "_sono in cazzeggio_" si dice.

_"Stai lavorando?"
"No, sono in cazzeggio!"
_ 
_"Che hai fatto oggi?"
"Mah... ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno!"_

Quante volte ho dato quella risposta!


----------



## You little ripper!

According to Oxford Paravia:


 cazzeggiare  

verbo intransitivo 
(aus. avere ) 
volg. to fuck about, to fuck around, to piss about, to piss around.


----------



## TimeHP

> Allora, Time, sapevo che voleva dire "fool around"... dimmi per favore , che parola useresti come un sostantivo per questo verbo?


 
Dopo aver scoperto che l'uso di 'cazzeggiata' esiste come derivazione da 'cazzeggiare', potrei dire che la mia definizione in Italiano è: 'far passare il tempo facendo cose abbastanza inutili, ma, se possibile, piacevoli o rilassanti '.
In Inglese potrebbe essere un misto di 'fun' e 'hanging around'.
Ciao


----------



## niall

> cazzeggiare
> 
> verbo intransitivo
> (aus. avere )
> volg. to fuck about, to fuck around, to piss about, to piss around.



Avevo l'impressione, prima di leggere questo, che non fosse una frase troppo volgare.  Peró queste frasi inglese sono assai volgari.  Sono precisi o ci saranno migliori traduzioni?  Io suggerirei 'mess about/around' o per essere un poco volgare 'arse about/around', il quale e' BE se non sbaglio.

 Correct my Italian!


----------



## You little ripper!

niall said:
			
		

> Avevo l'impressione, prima di leggere questo, che non fosse una frase troppo volgare. Peró queste frasi inglese sono assai volgari. Sono precisi o ci saranno migliori traduzioni? Io suggerirei 'mess about/around' o per essere un poco volgare 'arse about/around', il quale e' BE se non sbaglio.
> 
> Correct my Italian!


Niall, I just checked DeMauro and it seems from that definition that he agrees with you and Time that it isn't vulgar. 

caz|zeg|già|re
v.intr. (_io cazzéggio_; _avere_)
CO volg., essere inconcludente, perdere tempo: _invece di studiare ho cazzeggiato tutto il giorno_ | parlare, discorrere su argomenti leggeri e superficiali 

It's strange how Oxford Paravia has made it sound quite vulgar when translating it.


----------



## Alfry

Kaia said:
			
		

> Ciao, esiste questa parola come sostantivo? Quale sarebbe il vero significato? E una parolac*c*ia per caso?
> Grazie


 
Complimenti Kaia, ottimo italiano.

Come già detto dagli altri, questo non è un verbo/sostantivo molto "polite" ma è diventato talmente di uso comune che la gente non ci fa più caso e lo usa come fosse un vocabolo "polite".

Cazzeggiare è il verbo, cazzeggio (il cazzeggiare, l'azione di cazzeggiare) è il sostantivo.

Cazzeggiata non l'avevo mai sentito dire, ma ciò non vuol dire che non lo si usi. 
Piuttosto ho sentito dire "cazzeggiamento" al posto di cazzeggio:

"Oggi in ufficio c'è aria di cazzeggiamento generale" ovvero "Oggi in ufficio nessuno ha voglia di lavorare seriamente e sono tutti a perdere tempo in vari modi differenti"


----------



## parodi

In US English there is "to dick around."  

"We dicked around all day and got nothing done."  

Although you wouldn't want to use this phrase in front of your grandmother it is a little milder than we effed around   (eff= is a recent verb form  signifying f**k...probably originating from chat rooms?).

Also of note is that "dick around" has another meaning....to withhold money that is owed:

"Stop dicking me around and pay me the effing $1000!"


----------



## Kaia

Alfry said:
			
		

> Complimenti Kaia, ottimo italiano.
> 
> Come già detto dagli altri, questo non è un verbo/sostantivo molto "polite" ma è diventato talmente di uso comune che la gente non ci fa più caso e lo usa come fosse un vocabolo "polite".
> 
> Cazzeggiare è il verbo, cazzeggio (il cazzeggiare, l'azione di cazzeggiare) è il sostantivo.
> 
> Cazzeggiata non l'avevo mai sentito dire, ma ciò non vuol dire che non lo si usi.
> Piuttosto ho sentito dire "cazzeggiamento" al posto di cazzeggio:
> 
> "Oggi in ufficio c'è aria di cazzeggiamento generale" ovvero "Oggi in ufficio nessuno ha voglia di lavorare seriamente e sono tutti a perdere tempo in vari modi differenti"


 
Grazie Alfry, domandavo questo perché ho spesso visto sulla rete la "parola" _cazzeggiata _in qualche community di tempo libero.  So che non è una parola "educata", ma si usa in questi community... 
Sono d'accordo con te in quanto alla parola "cazzeggiamento",  anche l'ho vista qualche volta.
Un salutino!  

Vorrei anche ringraziare a tutti gli utenti che mi hanno risposto tanto gentilemente. 

K.


----------



## nbkc4d8

Kaia said:


> Allora, Time, sapevo che voleva dire &quot;fool around&quot;... dimmi per favore , che parola useresti come un sostantivo per questo verbo?



 In English "too fool around" means to kiss, make out, have sex... is that what is implied by "cazzeggiare". or does it simply mean to just chill out with friends?


----------



## effeundici

nbkc4d8 said:


> In English "too fool around" means to kiss, make out, have sex... is that what is implied by "cazzeggiare". or does it simply mean to just chill out with friends?


 
Just chilling out with friends or doing nothing at work/school.

The presence of the root cazzo/cock does not imply any sexual allusion


----------



## Odysseus54

nbkc4d8 said:


> In English "too fool around" means to kiss, make out, have sex... is that what is implied by "cazzeggiare". or does it simply mean to just chill out with friends?




No - cazzeggiare, come ha detto Parodi, e' quasi sovrapponibile a "to dick around".  No sexual meaning, but a slightly vulgar undertone.  Not to be used in church, but otherwise rather harmless.

"Cazzeggio" = "dicking around"   " Maestro del cazzeggio "    " Master of dicking around "


----------



## You little ripper!

effeundici said:


> Just chilling out with friends or doing nothing at work/school.
> 
> The presence of the root cazzo/cock does not imply any sexual allusion


In AusE (and in BE, it would seem) a 'root' definitely implies sex.


----------



## Einstein

"Cazzeggiare" can also mean simply not doing anything serious:

- Come mai non hai fatto carriera?
- Ho cazzeggiato troppo da giovane = I changed jobs a lot, went travelling etc.


----------



## Azazel81

I just saw this thread and there's a couple of things I wanted to say:

Firts off: there is a noun for "kazzeggiare" (a slang one, of course) and it is "kazzeggio". For instance: "la mia vita è fatta esclusivamente da momenti di kazzeggio" (alright I couldn't come up with a better example.. sorry.. it's friday afternoon... and I'm pretty tired).

Second of all: I've heard a couple of time people use the expression "to goof off" meaning "kazzeggiare".

Could this be our best guess?


----------



## nbkc4d8

Charles Costante said:


> In AusE (and in BE, it would seem) a 'root' definitely implies sex.



 I was just told that "cazzeggiamo?" means "Do you want to fool around and have casual sex?"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Just some other slangy way to say *C*azzeggiare:

Faff about
Arse around
Sit about (nel senso di fare nulla di utile)
Stuff around ? (not sure about this, might be AUS slang?)



nbkc4d8 said:


> I was just told that "cazzeggiamo?" means "Do you want to fool around and have casual sex?"



Nope, no sex involved, just laziness.


----------



## nbkc4d8

ok heres my example of "Cazzeggiamo" Person A seems angry.  A: Cazzeggiamo? B: Sono impegnato fino alle 22 A: !cazzo! e me lo dici così B: mi sa che è meglio se ci vediamo già in giro   A: Wanna hang out? B: I'm busy until 10. A: !Damn! you tell me this B: It's best if we just see each other around.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nbkc4d8 said:


> ok heres my example of "Cazzeggiamo" Person A seems angry.  A: Cazzeggiamo? B: Sono impegnato fino alle 22 A: !cazzo! e me lo dici così B: mi sa che è meglio se ci vediamo già in giro   A: Wanna hang out? B: I'm busy until 10. A: !Damn! you tell me this B: It's best if we just see each other around.



Read above and choose the translation you like the most 
No sex involved, they just want to hang out together and have a laugh.


----------



## effeundici

My goodness!! Why are you using a *K *??? 



Azazel81 said:


> I just saw this thread and there's a couple of things I wanted to say:
> 
> Firts off: there is a noun for "kazzeggiare" (a slang one, of course) and it is "kazzeggio". For instance: "la mia vita è fatta esclusivamente da momenti di kazzeggio" (alright I couldn't come up with a better example.. sorry.. it's friday afternoon... and I'm pretty tired).
> 
> Second of all: I've heard a couple of time people use the expression "to goof off" meaning "kazzeggiare".
> 
> Could this be our best guess?


----------



## You little ripper!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Stuff around ? (not sure about this, might be AUS slang?)


We do use that expression here but I'm not sure that it's exclusively Australian.


----------



## AshleySarah

Another common saying here is "buggerising around", meaning "mucking around/about". It's colloquial, but not vulgar.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AshleySarah said:


> Another common saying here is "buggerising around", meaning "mucking around/about". It's colloquial, but not vulgar.


Then also _bugger about_ in BE.


----------



## Azazel81

effeundici said:


> My goodness!! Why are you using a *K *???



Oh my god... what are you so bummed about? It's slang and you can very well find it written either with a "c" or with a "k". 

Have you ever seen "cazzo" written "kazzo"? 

By the way, like I said: I heard a lot of people use "to goof off" in this sense... anyone? I know it's used especially in AmE.

PS: "cazzeggiare" or "kazzeggiare" simply means "to do nothing... and have fun with it" it's nothing about laughing or something like that.. and it's nothing to do with sex. At least where I live.


----------



## effeundici

Si l'ho visto, ma pensavo fosse limitato alle chat frequentate da adolescenti; vederlo su un forum di lingue usato con tanta disinvoltura da un adulto mi risulta veramente molto strano.

Che so,potevi usare un ; non capisco proprio perché hai trasformato _cazzeggiare in kazzeggiare; _non ce n'ea proprio motivo.

Ma i mod che dicono?? 

P.S. La cosa buffa è che l'uso della k, che ci fa tanto inorridire, ha segnato l'inizio simbolico della lingua italiana nel 960 d.C.:

*"Sao ka kelle terre per kelle fini que ki contene trenta anni le possette parte S(an)c(ti) Benedict(i)"*



Azazel81 said:


> Oh my god... what are you so bummed about? It's slang and you can very well find it written either with a "c" or with a "k".
> 
> Have you ever seen "cazzo" written "kazzo"?
> 
> By the way, like I said: I heard a lot of people use "to goof off" in this sense... anyone? I know it's used especially in AmE.
> 
> PS: "cazzeggiare" or "kazzeggiare" simply means "to do nothing... and have fun with it" it's nothing about laughing or something like that.. and it's nothing to do with sex. At least where I live.


----------



## baldpate

> Moderators Note:
> 
> It is acceptable to discuss a variant and slangy spelling of what is clearly a highly colloquial and slangy term, "_but the conversation  must remain *respectful* and *serious*_" (direct quote from Rule 11).
> 
> It is not acceptable to conduct such a discussion at a personal level : "_Be *helpful *and *polite*_" (direct quote from Rule 7).


In other words, the Moderator says : now is the time to COOL IT, guys !!


----------



## effeundici

baldpate said:


> In other words, the Moderator says : now is the time to COOL IT, guys !!


 

Ok, I'm sorry.

Probably I had overestimated the importance of rule 11

"Questo forum è un punto di riferimento per tutti gli studenti che sono impegnati nello studio di una lingua straniera: l'uso corretto delle maiuscole, della punteggiatura e della corretta ortografia sono obbligatori"

And actually "kazzeggiare" is not proper Italian

However, no problem, the discussion has remained and will remain serious and respectful,of course


----------



## Odysseus54

I wholeheartedly second F11 - the chatroom orthography is not "wrong", but it is imho to be considered as a non-standard variation of the language, which is used in a mutually intelligible way by a specific subgroup of the speakers of a language.

It is equivalent to translating an English sentence into Bresciano, or an Italian sentence into Ebonics.

It belongs in a discussion on dialects and special languages, in my opinion.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Then also _bugger about_ in BE.


Yes, that's how I often translate it!
I think "buggerising about" is AusE.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I think "buggerising about" is AusE.


It is, as is 'connivering about'.


----------



## rocknrollelena

nbkc4d8 said:


> I was just told that "cazzeggiamo?" means "Do you want to fool around and have casual sex?"



I don't agree at all with this meaning. Of course it depends a lot on the context and what's happened before or after, but to me, "cazzeggiamo?" just means "Shall we chill out/loose time/be lazy for a while?"


----------



## working stiff

A less vulgar translation  for US English would be 'to mess around'. Ray Charles wrote a song about it. It means sitting around doing nothing in particular, but connotes a sense of fun, like hanging out with your friends. Maybe 'hang out' is the best choice since it has no sexual connotation.


----------

